# Laptop MSI CR700, questions about chipset, cpu upgrade, ..

## Roman_Gruber

Hi

I want to buy this: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+cr700+t3035fd

I think the processor is capable of 64 bit, so Could I put a 64 bit linux on it?

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=40738&code=celeron+t3000

I couldnt get any informations about the chipset, how boring.

according to this:

http://geizhals.at/a476302.html

Celeron Dual-Core T3000 2x 1.80GHz • 3072MB (1x 1024MB und 1x 2048MB) • 250GB • DVD+/-RW DL • NVIDIA GeForce 8200M (IGP) max.256MB shared memory • 3x USB 2.0/Modem/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn • HDMI • ExpressCard/34 Slot • 4in1 Card Reader • Webcam (1.3 Megapixel) • 17.3" WXGA++ glare TFT (1600x900) • FreeDOS • Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen) • 3.00kg • 24 Monate Herstellergarantie

 I don*t know, if the Geforce 8200m IGP graphics card is enough to render a basic gnome or kde4 desktop? Crazy Question, but has the card enough power to play tremulous or urban terror with 1024x768 resolution? 

I have downloaded the manual, but I am not quite sure, If i got the right manual from msi. Because the manual never mentions the name of the notebook in the manual. I copied some of the facts of the manual here:

Physical Characteristic

Dimension 414 (W) x 267 (D) x 33.7~37.2 (H) mm

Weight 3.0 kg with 6 cell battery

CPU

Processor Type Intel® Micro FCPGA/ Montevina

Support Processor Intel® Penryn CoreTM2 Duo series processor

L2 Cache 3MB/ 6MB

FSB Speed 667/ 800/ 1066 MHz

Core Chips

Chipset NVIDIA® MCP79MVL

Memory

Technology DDR2 667/ 800 MHz

Memory DDR2 SO-DIMM X 2 slots

512/ 1024/ 2048 MB

Maximum 4 GB (2GB DDR2 SO-DIMM x 2)

Power

AC Adapter 65W, 19V

Battery Type 6-cell / 9-cell (optional)

RTC Battery Yes

Storage

HDD form factor 2.5”, 9.5 mm High, 5400rpm

Optical Device BD DVD (optional)

(Devices listed here may vary without notice)

ExpressCard

Slot ExpressCard Slot x 1

I/O Port

Monitor (VGA) 15-pin D-Sub x 1

USB x 3 (USB version 2.0)

Mic-in x 1

Line-in x 1

Line-out/ S/PDIF out x 1

Internal Microphone x 1

RJ45 x 1

HDMI x 1

Card Reader x 1 (SD/ MS/ MS Pro/ MMC/ XD),

the supported memory cards may vary without notice.

Communication Port (Items listed here may vary without notice)

LAN 10/100/1000

PTT Approval Yes

Wfm Wfm 2.0 support

Wake on LAN Yes

Wake on Ring Yes

Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n

Bluetooth Yes (optional)

Display

LCD Type 17.3”

Brightness Brightness controlled by K/B hot-keys

Video

Controller NVIDIA® MCP79MVL

LCD Resolution 1600 x 900

CRT Output Supported

HDMI Output The best resolution may vary depending on the television

connected.

Webcam

CMOS 1.3 Mega Pixel

Audio

Sound Controller Realtek® ALC888S

Sound Codec Interface Azalia

Internal Speaker 2 speakers + woofer

Sound Volume Adjust by volume button, K/B hot-key & SW

Software & BIOS

USB Flash Boot Yes, USB floppy boot up DOS only

BIOS Fast Boot Support --- Yes

Others

Kensington Lock Hole x 1

Compliance WHQL

So. Anybody has this chipset and graphics card and could tell me from specs or from experience:

What CPU can be installed, if I want to upgrade this baby later, some exapmles for cpu name would be nice

What games or Desktops could be run from the graphics card. I think this graphics card has no memory, right, so the main memory is cut of some memory?

What I want to do with this baby?

Surf the web. Install gentoo, maybe arch linux. Depends on compile times!

maybe play urban terror, because my main notebook is on the repair list soon.

Can this card render some basic opengl games like, smc, supertux, frozen-bubble. freeciv, wesnoth, tremulous, urban-terror, rtcw, doom?

Thx for reading.

Ah: 

What to do for make conf and x11.conf: for processor and gpu? thx.

And if the gpu is really crap, how much does this gpu slow down my working experience with gnome + openoffice + firefox (at leat 30 tabs opened) + evolution mail + k3b ?? Any estimation

Thx, I can only beg you for some informations on this issue. Thx

----------

## DaggyStyle

according to http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLGMY the cpu is 64 bit, also, I know no 45nm cpu which is 32 bit.

the chipset should be supported in the kernel without any problems. the gpu is supported by the nvidia driver.

here is a comparison site: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

try an see, for example I have a ati3450 and all games a working well, do the math or try to comprise benchmarks.

the cards does seem to take memory from the ram.

not sure what cpus it supports, one needs to see the manual. thought remember that compiling on that cpu will probably give you a long tee breaks.

----------

